

Mastering The Linux Shell - Bash Shortcuts Explained (Now With Cheat Sheets) - archon810
http://beerpla.net/2008/12/22/mastering-the-linux-shell-bash-shortcuts-explained/

======
archon810
Ctrl-R ftw!

